
Elon Musk: Bitcoin Has ‘Quite Brilliant’ Structure, Paper Money Is Going Away - ryan_j_naughton
https://cointelegraph.com/news/elon-musk-bitcoin-has-quite-brilliant-structure-paper-money-is-going-away
======
DerekL
> “[...] paper money is going away, and crypto is a far better way to transfer
> value than pieces of paper, that's for sure."

I don't know why he's comparing cryptocurrencies to paper money. Government-
issued money is mostly transferred and stored electronically, not with
banknotes and coins, and I'm sure he knows this. Is he also including checks?

------
jraedisch
Full interview (relevant part starts at 25:30): [https://ark-
invest.com/research/podcast/elon-musk-podcast](https://ark-
invest.com/research/podcast/elon-musk-podcast)

